

How To Stay Fit In The Office - smallegan
http://www.openeyehealth.com/2010/06/10-ways-to-stay-fit-in-the-office/

======
lpolovets
s/stay fit/be slightly less sedentary

These are nice and all, but a much more effective approach to staying fit is
to do active things, go to the gym, eat well, etc.

~~~
smallegan
It should be noted that these things help with productivity in the office as
well, raising the heart rate can help stimulate the mind and help with the
after lunch food coma that most of us experience!

